# Cat Love Therapy



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone else do this? A team from our little shelter takes groups of cats to various nursing homes and assisted living facilities for the residents who want to interact with them. (Cats get a defined limited space so not to bother residents with allergies.) They have also gone to the University during finals week for students who wanted to de-stress for a few minutes while studying for exams.

More details in the cover story of the following newsletter found here...
http://www.thecathouse.org/newsletters/apr12/apr12.pdf


----------



## Iluvanimals (Jan 6, 2013)

My brother and I will often take a large collection of my family's animals to our local senior center (rabbits, doves, chickens, gerbils, guinea pigs, rat, dogs, cats, goats, and in the summer some of our horses) to "play" with the people there. Everyone's favorites are always my two cats. My 10 lb calico girl, Tinkerbell, often stays in the cage as she doesn't like strangers, but she is the best at seeking out those who could benefit from petting an animal but are too grumpy/sad/shy/unable to ask. She just wanders over, plops on their lap and gives a look like "well? Pet me." She always brings smiles to people's faces who rarely smile. My 12 lb boy, Sherbert (her brother) on the other hand is a lover boy and loves everyone who smiles at him and some who don't  He has long orange hair and a purr that sounds like you're starting a car and people can't resist petting him. Everyone loves when I bring my animals, but the cats win the popularity contest


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i've read about therapy cats in lots of books and publications and it's such a great thing!!! i keep thinking our boy frankie would be a great therapy cat himself because he is so lovable. i know he would jump into anyone's lap and purr like crazy and lick everyone. he'd make anyone feel loved. there are websites out there if anyone wants to look into signing their own cat up for this service, but there is a list of like 12 or 20 requirements. some of these places, though, will cover you with insurance as well in case your cat DOES cause an injury or something.

i personally don't think i can make the time commitment myself unfortunately. plus, i don't know if i could keep his claws totally filed down and smooth all the time, which is one of those requirements.


----------

